

Morpheus Venture Partners Announce 10 New Portfolio Companies - guglanisam
http://www.watblog.com/2009/08/17/morpheus-venture-partners-announces-10-new-portfolio-companies/
A dissimilar batch from the original YCombinator program has been announced by Morphues Venture Partners (MVP). The YCombinator program focused largely on web-technology startups. WATBlog has stressed before how a YCombinator type of venture firm was a necessity in India given the low startup costs and high need for guidance and adding value.
======
ratneshk
Interesting model.

